# Der sensationelle Foren - Pizza - Bewerter



## Ohrensammler (31. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte mir, dass es immer vorteilhaft ist, wenn Foren User von dem mächtigen Wissen 
und Erfahrungsschatz anderer User profitieren.

Dazu kommt, dass Tiefkühl- und Fertigpizzen ein entscheidenden Platz im Leben der Deutschen, insbesondere im Leben 
von uns Computernerds einnehmen.
Warum also nicht diese beiden Umstände verbinden.

Helfen wir uns gegenseitig durch möglichst objektive Bewertungen unserer Lieblingspizzen.
(oder warnen uns vor ganz unterträglichen Varianten)

Um eine einheitliche Gestaltung zu erreichen gebe ich mal ein Bewertungsprofil zum rauskopieren vor und
bitte euch höflich, dies auch zu verwenden.

Bitte beachtet: Nur Pizzen oder Pizzaähnliches (Pizza-Baguette, Pizza-Flammkuchen, Pizza Minnis/Piccolinis) aus dem Supermarkt!!




Meine Lieblingspizza bzw. meine Hate-Pizza

[Bild] (wenn möglich aber nicht so groß pls)

Hersteller:

Name der Pizza:

Gewicht:

Typ: (Geforen, Kühltheke, Warenregal)

Supermarkt, wo ich sie kaufe:

Preis den ich dafür bezahlt hab:

Meine Zubereitungsvariante:

Geschmackhier könnt ihr euch austoben)

Besonderheiten zu dieser Pizzaalles was oben nicht reinpasst)

Bewertung (1 = mies, 10 = Gourmetsensation)




Bitte beachtet: Nur Pizzen oder Pizzaähnliches (Pizza-Baguette, Pizza-Flammkuchen, Pizza Minnis/Piccoloinis) aus dem Supermarkt!!

(Und ja ich weiss, dass es www.pizzatest.de gibt aber das bewerten irgendwelche Fremden und nicht die heimelige buffed Gemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Juli 2010)

Ich leg gleich mal eine vor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hersteller: Wagner

Name der Pizza: Herzhafter Flammkuchen / unser Original

Gewicht: 300g

Typ: gefroren

Supermarkt: Kaisers (wenn sie die mal haben die Nulpen)

Preis: ca. 2,50&#8364;

Zubereitsungsvariante: in den nicht vorgeheizten Ofen bei 190 Grad Umluft. max. 15 min (ich mag sie gerne nicht so cross)

Geschmack: Herrlich sahnig saftig nach Zwiebel und köstlichem Flammkuchenbelag, mit ein bisschen Schinken auf ganz superdünnen Boden.
Ein Traum in Kalorien.

Besonderheiten: Gut für Käse und/oder Tomaten Nichtessendürfer bzw. Nichtessenmöger. Nix von beidem ist drauf.
Außerdem schneller zubereitet als eine "normal Pizza" 

Bewertung 8,5


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2010)

Hab ich vor ein paar Tagen auch erst gegessen... echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich machs bei 250°C Ober- und Unterhitze ca. 10 Minuten lang in der Mitte, dann wirds richtig knusprig.


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Juli 2010)

Löl- ich mag Tiefkühlpizza. Hier allerdings nur die "fast ohne alles" ....Ich beleg die immer selbst noch. Thunfisch, Champingons und gut viel geriebener Käse...so ist das ein netter Snack am Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist die Marke relativ egal . wie gesagtes kommt auf die Zutaten an! Und Käse...viel KÄSE!


----------



## Berserkius (31. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Esse ich am liebsten aberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr es kann gerne auch eine frische von Pizza Max oder dergleichen sein!


----------



## schneemaus (31. Juli 2010)

Was den Flammkuchen angeht, kann ich nur zustimmen ^^

Ich kann zwar kochen, aber nach der Arbeit hab ich meistens keinen Bock mehr dazu. Und da mein Vater nicht kochen kann, gibt's dann halt doch das ein oder andere Mal Tiefkühlpizza.

Meistens nehm ich die Billig-Salami-Pizza vom Lidl, weiß grad aus dem Kopf nicht, was sie kostet. Hätt ich den Thread gefunden, bevor ich einkaufen gefahren wär, hätt ich mal geschaut, aber hab Urlaub, da koch ich lieber selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hol dann immer noch Schinken, ne Paprikaschote und extra Reibekäse, Zwiebeln hab ich meistens daheim, das wird dann draufgepackt, ab in den Ofen, wenn ich wieder eine hol, sag ich euch, wie lang ich die drin lass, und fertig.

Ist die günstigste Pizzavariante und man hat noch frische Zutaten. Ich kann nämlich dieses Gemüsegedöns und den Schinken auf Tiefkühlpizzen nicht ausstehen. Und extra Käse ist bei Tiefkühlpizzen sowieso Pflicht!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Juli 2010)

Ich mache Pizza am liebsten selbst. Fertigpizza finde ich nicht sehr berauschend. Einzige Ausnahme ist die "Goodfella's Friday Fever" und da so ziemlich alle Sorten. Extrem fett belegt, schmeckt genial frisch und lecker und kostet pro Stück nur 1,50 bis 2,- Pfund Sterling.

590 Gramm, extremst lecker und kommt genau so aus dem Ofen, wie sie auf der Packung aussieht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Da macht sich der Ohrensammler sosehr Mühe mit dem Thread, also gehe ich auch mal etwas mehr ins Detail.


Hersteller: Northern Foods

Name der Pizza: Goodfella's Friday Fever

Gewicht: 590 Gramm

Typ: Geforen

Supermarkt, wo ich sie kaufe: Farmfoods

Preis den ich dafür bezahlt hab: 1,50 - 2,- GBP

Meine Zubereitungsvariante: Solarium? 18 Minuten bei 200 Grad in den Ofen, natürlich!

Geschmack: Orgasmisch. Der Käse ist schön dick und saftig und zieht Fäden, die Paprikastreifen sind frisch und knackig und die Tomatensoße ist lecker fruchtig und würzig.

Besonderheiten zu dieser Pizza: Der Inhalt sieht tatsächlich so aus wie das Foto auf der Verpackung! Sehr reichhaltig belegt, je nach Sorte gibt's mariniertes Huhn mit bunten Paprikastreifen, drei Sorten Peperoniwurst oder vier Sorten Käse, der Boden ist locker luftig und nicht knochenhart und langweilig trocken. Besser als mancher Bringdienst.

Bewertung (1 = mies, 10 = Gourmetsensation): Glatte 9. Der Belag ist als solcher sowohl optisch, als auch geschmacklich als Paprika, Zwiebel oder Huhn identifizierbar und ist kein gefärbtes Weichholz. Als leidenschaftlicher Koch verachte ich Fertigfraß, aber Goodfella's kann ich echt nicht widerstehen. Und bei dem epischen Gewicht wird man auch problemlos satt. Abzug gibt es allerdings dafür, dass die Pizza eine recht fettige Angelegenheit ist. Gerade die Peperoniwurst bringt den Käse schon mal zum Schwimmen.


----------



## Haxxler (31. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich die beste Pizza.


----------



## nuriina (31. Juli 2010)

TK Pizza von Hasa, gibts bei Rewe ind en Richtungen Salami, Thunfisch und Salami/Schinken. Die finde ich am besten. Wagner etc mag ich nicht. Pizzabringdienst ist in der Gegend wo ich wohne auch nicht sooo der Bringer, der Teig ist immer zu dick und viel zu dick belegt. Da steh ich eher auf ne Düsseldorfer Altstadtpizza oder selbstgemacht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Einzige Ausnahme ist die "Goodfella's Friday Fever" und da so ziemlich alle Sorten. Extrem fett belegt, schmeckt genial frisch und lecker und kostet pro Stück nur 1,50 bis 2,- Pfund Sterling.
> 
> 590 Gramm, extremst lecker und kommt genau so aus dem Ofen, wie sie auf der Packung aussieht!



Toll!! Jetzt bin ich neidisch *mowl*


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, schmeckt mir pizza nur ohne belag....weil ich Käse im allgemeinen nicht mag und die tomatensoße wäh...
einfach nur pizzateig, ein bisschen öl, salz und kräuter drüber, richtig lecker und billig (:


----------



## Germanfreez (1. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich esse gerne die Big Pizza - Texas von Wagner.
Wie man auf dem Bild erkennt, ein schöner Luftiger Boden, durch Peperoni eine leichte und dezente Schärfe und dazu kommen noch leckere und frische Salami Scheiben.
Ich mag es nicht wenn der Boden total Kross ist und man fast wie in nen Teller beißt.

Bei der Big Pizza ist der Boden auch schön Knusprig, aber der Zwischenteig ist schön Luftig und das hineinbeißen ist ein wahrer Genuss.
Ich habe bisher nur die Big Pizza - Texas probiert, aber da da ja nur der Belag anders ist, wird das so bei allen Big Pizzen sein.


----------



## Windelwilli (1. August 2010)

Ich steh ja auf Quattro Formagio, also vier Käse-Pizzen. Die werden aus dem Supermarkt geholt und noch zu Hause ein bischen gepimpt.


----------



## Laz0rgun (1. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hersteller: DR. Oetker

Name der Pizza: Pizza Pepperoni Salame piccante

Gewicht: 340 Gramm

Typ: Geforen

Supermarkt, wo ich sie kaufe: gibts eig überall ( Außer bei Aldi)

Preis den ich dafür bezahlt hab: um die 2 €

Meine Zubereitungsvariante: So wie hinten draufsteht. aber vorher mit mehr Pepperoni, mehr Salami, mehr Käse und Zwiebeln belegen

Geschmack: besser als beim Italiener

Besonderheiten zu dieser Pizza: Sehr dünner Boden, so kommt der Belaggeschmack richtig schön durch

Bewertung (1 = mies, 10 = Gourmetsensation): Glatte 10.


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hersteller: Dr. Oetker oder Wagner


Name der Pizza: Black Diamond (müsste Tonno gewesen sein)


Gewicht: unter 300g


Supermarkt: Rewe


Typ: war mal gefroren


Preis: 2,29€


Zubereitungsvariante: länger als 30 Minuten im Ofen lassen


Geschmack: man schmeckt nichts mehr


Besonderheiten dieser Pizza: sie ist sehr leicht und man braucht kein Messer, weil man Stücke gut abbrechen kann


Bewertung: -10 ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hersteller: Pizza Lorenzo

Name der Pizza: Vegetarisch

Gewicht: 370g

Typ: Kühltheke

Supermarkt, wo ich sie kaufe: REWE

Preis den ich dafür bezahlt hab: 2,29&#8364; (glaub ich)

Meine Zubereitungsvariante: Wie auf Verpackung beschrieben

Geschmack: Super super super lecker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewertung: 10/10


----------



## Asayur (1. August 2010)

Hersteller: Wagner

Name der Pizza: Daivolo

Gewicht: ~300g

Typ: Frozen

Preis: um die 2,30€

Zubereitung: Tuning ala Asa: viel, sehr sehr viel mehr Käse, noch ein wenig Schinken, Speck, Salami, eventuell ein wenig Paprikapulver und dann ab in die Röhre

Geschmack: Yummi Yummi *gg*

Bewertung: 08/10 (beim Italiener ist immer noch besser


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2010)

Hersteller: Dr Oetker 
Name der Pizza: Quattro formaggi 
Gewicht: ~ 300g
Typ: Gefrohren
Preis: Keine Ahnung^^
Zubereitung: Einfach wie auf der Packung beschrieben
Geschmack: Eine der wenigen Tiefkuehlpizzas, die schon fast mit einer "Echten" Pizza mitkommen kann.
Bewertung: 8.5/10 es gibt schliesslich wirklich besseres beim Italiener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (1. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hersteller: Pizza Lorenzo
> 
> Name der Pizza: Vegetarisch



Die sieht extrem lecker aus. Gibt's die auch noch in anderen Sorten? Dann fahr ich die Woche mal zum Rewe ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. August 2010)

Joa klar, gibts in allen möglichen Sorten, musst nur schaun ob sie der REWE bei dir hat. Hat leider nicht jeder. :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2010)

sieht aus wie befruchtete fischeier


----------



## Maireen (1. August 2010)

Meine Lieblingspizza 

[attachment=10902:pizza.JPG]

Hersteller: Ich

Name der Pizza: selbstgemachte Speciale

Gewicht: 1 Blech voll

Typ: selbstgemacht

Supermarkt, wo ich sie kaufe: Zutaten / Teig bei Kaufland

Meine Zubereitungsvariante:
Der Teig ist gekauft, manchmal mach ich ihn aber auch selbst. Dann kommt Tomatensosse mit Kräutern, Knoblauch etc gewürzt, Darunter geriebener Käse ich nehme meist Gouda, dann Salami und Schinken, darüber dann Champions und Mais (mein Mann tut manchma noch Thunfisch drauf). Dann kommt Mozarella dann Peperonies und dann wieder bissel Reibekäse. Backofen 15-20min - lecker!



Bewertung 10


----------



## shadow24 (1. August 2010)

meine Lieblingspizzen stammen alle von Doc Oetker.ganz oben ist diese:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daneben noch Quattro formaggi, 

Türkisch Style 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich ess davon mindestens eine...meist noch den rest von meinem sohn oder von meiner frau
aber mit knapp 1,90 m udn fitnessmensch kann ich das auch gut vertragen.und so oft essen wir die auch nicht...
viel lieber machen wir uns selbst eine pizza.die belgen wir mit so ziemlich allem was möglich ist


----------



## Leikath (1. August 2010)

also ich kaufe meine pizzen überall wo es pizzen gibt also TK
welche ist mir eigentlich egal solange keine pilze drauf sind >.<
am liebsten Salami pepperoni und VIEL KÄSE soviel ist eig. schon ekelig xD
aber ich liebe käse 
naja ich glaube ich habe jetz hunger und mache mir so eine 
Na dann bb
aja backzeit 15-20 mins(je nach käseschichtdurchmesser)

mfg
Jan aka Leikath


----------



## Damokles (2. August 2010)

Wieso wurde mein Beitrag entfernt?


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Wieso wurde mein Beitrag entfernt?



Appetit verderbend? Eigentlich OT?
Kannst du nicht stattdessen was lustiges schreiben wie in den guten alten Zeiten xP?


----------



## Vanth1 (2. August 2010)

Hab grad keine Ahung wie die heißt,aber da gibt es in der packung mehrere nicht belegte Pizzen.
Also mach ich mir selber jalapenos drauf und darüber dann geriebenen emmentaler käse oder sonstiges.
Schmeckt mir persönlich am besten und da wird immer min. 10 im Kühlfach haben ess ich die auch oft,weil ich einfach kb habe zu kochen.


----------



## eMJay (2. August 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Die Esse ich am liebsten aberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr es kann gerne auch eine frische von Pizza Max oder dergleichen sein!


Das ist auch meine Lieblings Fertig-Pizza. Kann aber auch Suprem oder BBQ- Chicken sein.


----------



## Kaldreth (2. August 2010)

Ich ess nur gaaanz selten Fertigpizza. Und dann nur die Ofenfrische von Doc Oetker!


Ich mag auf Pizzen am liebsten frische Zutaten, Paprika, Tomaten, frische Champions auch gerne mal Artischocken oder Broccoli und die gibt es oder schmecken nicht tiefgefroren. Also entweder selber machen oder von der Pizzaria des Vertrauens!


----------



## sympathisant (2. August 2010)

hab mir mal voll begeisterung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gekauft. die wird beworben mit:

_Die schärfste "Die Ofenfrische" aller Zeiten._




aber: nix scharf. ich kam mir verarscht vor.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2010)

Sehr empfehlen kann ich die Pizza Vegetale von Dr. Oetker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst sie länger im Ofen da die Tomaten ziemlich Wässern. Gibts auch als ein wenig scharfe Variante, Tabasco ist aber angesagt!


----------



## Potpotom (2. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hersteller: Wagner

Name der Pizza: BigPizza - Western

Gewicht: 420g

Typ: Tiefkühlpizza

Supermarkt, wo ich sie kaufe: Auchan

Preis den ich dafür bezahlt hab: Ich muss gestehen, ich schaue relativ selten auf den Preis. 3 Euro? Keine Ahnung... *schäm*

Meine Zubereitungsvariante: Ich lege sie in den Ofen, drücke die 6th-Sense-Taste - wähle "dickere Pizza" und irgendwann piepst es dann, fertig. Kurioserweise ist die Pizza immer genau so wie ich sie mag. 

Geschmack: Wenn ich mal eine Tiefkühlpizza esse - dann eine von den oberen, am liebsten Western. Geschmacklich kann die natürlich nicht mit einer Pizza beim Lieblingsitaliener mithalten, aber für eine Tiefkühlpizza ist sie wirklich richtig gut.

Besonderheiten zu dieser Pizza: Besonders fiel mir bisher nicht auf, eine Pizza eben.

Bewertung (1 = mies, 10 = Gourmetsensation): Gemessen an Tiefkühlpizza, 10 - an Pizzen allgemein, eine 6.


----------



## Davatar (2. August 2010)

Bei Fertigpizzen ist für dich der entscheidenede Faktor: *Der Geschmack*


----------



## Damokles (2. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Appetit verderbend? Eigentlich OT?
> Kannst du nicht stattdessen was lustiges schreiben wie in den guten alten Zeiten xP?



Die Aufgabenstellung erforderte KLAR & DEUTLICH eine "Zitat: "Hate Pizza"".
Ich bin der Überzeugung, das ich dieser völlig gerecht wurde mit meinem Beitrag.
Das es "appetitlich" sein muss, stand da nicht! Und das es sich um "OT" handelt, ist auch nicht nachvollziehbar!
Ich habe weder jemanden beleidigt (außer Robby Williams vielleicht) noch die "Netiquette" des Forums verletzt.
(Wobei letztere hier im Forum der Willkür des Forenpersonals unterliegt und schon allein deshalb eher fragwürdig ist.
Denn nur hier, sind einiger User gleicher als Andere.)


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

Lol mehr als die Hälfte essen Fertigpizza weil sie schnell fertig ist.... Das wichtigste am Essen ist doch Genuss ihr Banausen ;-(


----------



## Haxxler (2. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lol mehr als die Hälfte essen Fertigpizza weil sie schnell fertig ist.... Das wichtigste am Essen ist doch Genuss ihr Banausen ;-(



Klar isst man Fertigpizza, weil es schnell geht. Wenn ich Genuss will, dann würd ich mir doch selbst eine machen oder was anderes kochen, als mir 'ne Fertigpizza zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Klar isst man Fertigpizza, weil es schnell geht. Wenn ich Genuss will, dann würd ich mir doch selbst eine machen oder was anderes kochen, als mir 'ne Fertigpizza zu kaufen ^^



manche fertigpizzen esse ich wegen des geschmacks aber lieber als anderes fertigfutter, also schon wegen des geschmacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Klar isst man Fertigpizza, weil es schnell geht. Wenn ich Genuss will, dann würd ich mir doch selbst eine machen oder was anderes kochen, als mir 'ne Fertigpizza zu kaufen ^^



Ganz im Ernst, mir schmeckt die "Döner Pizza" vom Kurier deutlich besser als irgend so ne teure Extra Pizza aus der Pizzeria :<

nennt mich ruhig banause ;-(


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst, mir schmeckt die "Döner Pizza" vom Kurier deutlich besser als irgend so ne teure Extra Pizza aus der Pizzeria :<
> 
> nennt mich ruhig banause ;-(


Davatar empfiehlt "Pizzar in Italien" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sind normalerweise die besten und zu Nicht-EU-Zeiten waren sie auch mit Abstand die günstigsten ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Wieso wurde mein Beitrag entfernt?



Weil ich in nem Pizzathread keinen Bock auf Bilder von Kotze habe.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Davatar empfiehlt "Pizzar in Italien"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War noch nie in Italien *schäm*

Sind die da unten echt soooo lecker :<

PS: Vergesst Pizzas in Tunesien ..... >.<


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> War noch nie in Italien *schäm*
> 
> Sind die da unten echt soooo lecker :<


Also in meinen Ferien in Italien hab ich praktisch nichts Anderes gemacht, als Pizza und Gelati zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (von Sonne, Strand, Party und Cocktails abgesehn). Aber seit der EU war ich nicht mehr in Italien (liegt nicht an der EU sondern an dem höheren Budget, das ausserkontinentale Ferien erlaubt ^^) und weiss daher nicht, ob die nicht auch so extrem überteuert sind heute.



> PS: Vergesst Pizzas in Tunesien ..... >.<


Oder Würste in Asien o_O Ich sag nur "Abfall des Abfalls des Abfalls des Abfalls des Abfalls des ... Abfalls" 

Edit: Und traut nie ner Chilli-Schote auf ner Fertig-Pizza!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> PS: Vergesst Pizzas in Tunesien ..... >.<



Egal, ob man dort Salami oder Schinken bestellt - obendrauf sind immer so weiche, rosa Würfel. Aus welchem Tier die gemacht sind, will ich lieber gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Egal, ob man dort Salami oder Schinken bestellt - obendrauf sind immer so weiche, rosa Würfel. Aus welchem Tier die gemacht sind, will ich lieber gar nicht wissen.


Wahrscheinlich sind die nichtmal aus nem Tier sondern aus "Tier-Ersatz" gemacht ^^


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Egal, ob man dort Salami oder Schinken bestellt - obendrauf sind immer so weiche, rosa Würfel. Aus welchem Tier die gemacht sind, will ich lieber gar nicht wissen.



neeeeee als ich letzte woche dort unten war gabs jeden nachmittag so kuchen, patisserie, pizza und kaffe... die pizza ist kalt, der käse nicht geschmolzen und der teig fühlt sich an wie ne schuhsohle die schon 100'000km runter hat...

Als ich Sonntag nach Hause kam war das erste was ich getan habe pizza bestellen :'D

BTW sry für OT: Das stimmt nicht ganz, alles was ich dort unten gegessen habe war qualitativ echt der hammer... das problem ist nur nach ner zeit schmeckt durch den sand und die hitze einfach alles gleich... alles hat so nen gleichen beigeschmack irgendwie... im flugzeug hat die stewardess echt geil geguckt als ich das sandwich in 10 sekunden runtergeschlungen habe und dann mit nem lächeln gefragt habe "krieg ich noch eins"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind die nichtmal aus nem Tier sondern aus "Tier-Ersatz" gemacht ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Also auf meiner Pizza waren in Tunesien immer nur diese rosa Gummiwürfel, das war schlimm genug. Die Arme Pizza! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Also auf meiner Pizza waren in Tunesien immer nur diese rosa Gummiwürfel, das war schlimm genug. Die Arme Pizza!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das waren Tomaten superhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das waren Tomaten superhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neeee, das war toter Esel oder sowas. Öäh! Schlimmste Pizza aller Zeiten!

Ich mache nur noch selbst oder bestelle bei Domino's und Pizza Hut. Und zur Not gibt's ja immer noch Goodfella's beim Supermarkt um die Ecke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Neeee, das war toter Esel oder sowas. Öäh! Schlimmste Pizza aller Zeiten!
> 
> Ich mache nur noch selbst oder bestelle bei Domino's und Pizza Hut. Und zur Not gibt's ja immer noch Goodfella's beim Supermarkt um die Ecke.
> 
> ...



Selber Pizza machen ist eh am geilsten.... Teig bist solange ausrollen bis du ne Zeitung durch lesen kannst, Pürree rauf, Käse drauf das er beim schmelzen über rand läuft, schweine und rindfleisch drauf, kräftig gewürz drauf und fertig ist der magendarmalptraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2010)

Ich find ja Leute abartig, die sich in öffentlichen Räumen Pizzen mit Meerestieren oder 15 verschiedenen Käsesorten bestellen, so dass danach den Rest der Woche das ganze Gebäude danach "riecht" :O


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. August 2010)

Der Thread entwickelt sich etwas anarchischer als ich es gedacht hatte, aber trotzdem genial.
Ich lerne viel über Pizza!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich find ja Leute abartig, die sich in öffentlichen Räumen Pizzen mit Meerestieren oder 15 verschiedenen Käsesorten bestellen, so dass danach den Rest der Woche das ganze Gebäude danach "riecht" :O



Wir ham bei uns in der Firma mal in nem Raum der ca 10x10 meter misst partygrill angeworfen und raclette gemacht... das büro vom generaldirektor war ca 10 schritte enfernt

der blick war episch

das gemotze nicht

;-(


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich find ja Leute abartig, die sich in öffentlichen Räumen Pizzen mit Meerestieren oder 15 verschiedenen Käsesorten bestellen, so dass danach den Rest der Woche das ganze Gebäude danach "riecht" :O



Hmmm Thunfisch mit doppelt Knoblauch.
Langsam wird mir klar, weshalb ich die meisten Bürojobs nach wenigen Wochen wieder verloren habe.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hmmm Thunfisch mit doppelt Knoblauch.
> Langsam wird mir klar, weshalb ich die meisten Bürojobs nach wenigen Wochen wieder verloren habe.



Weil du ne woche krank warst von der pizza?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Weil du ne woche krank warst von der pizza?



Ich nicht - aber alle, denen ich ein freundliches "Hallo!" entgegen gehaucht habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Na ja nach nem "knoblibrot" solltest auch nicht gleich zu nem zungenkuss hinübergehen...

btw ich find tintenfisch auf der pizza echt abartig eklig :s so tentakel mit saugnapf ist doch bääääh :S


----------



## Medmius (3. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hersteller: Dr. Oetker

Name der Pizza: Hawaii

Gewicht: 340 g

Typ: Geforen

Supermarkt, wo ich sie kaufe: Spar

Preis den ich dafür bezahlt hab: 2.50 Franken

Meine Zubereitungsvariante: Ofen

Geschmack : Pizza Proscuitto mit Ananas. Noch mehr Fragen?!

Bewertung : 8.5


----------



## Sœramac (3. August 2010)

Ich esse fertig Pizzen eher weniger, außer es geht nicht anders. Da stehe Ich lieber 3/4 Stunde in der Küche und koche was vernünftiges, als das ich eine fertig Pizza esse.


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2010)

Mir fällt grad ein: Die abartigste Pizza, die ich je gegessen hab, war in Singapur. Ich sollte allerdings noch erwähnen, dass ich sie nicht selbst bestellt, sondern von jemandem probiert habe. Da waren Wurstschnitze drauf (und wie bereits beschrieben sind Würste in Asien absolut tabu!), die echt widerlich waren und der Käse war wohl sone Art Käse-Ersatz ohne Milch, da viele Asiaten ja Probleme mit Milchprodukten haben. Dann war der Rand steinhart und das Tomatenpüree hat irgendwie eher an rote Farbe mit Zuckergeschmack erinnert als an Tomaten. Die ganze Pizza war eine komplette Beleidigung jedes Pizzaiolos auf dieser Welt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (4. August 2010)

Mein schlimmstes Pizza-Erlebnis gabs in Deutschland. Wir waren gerade umgezogen und wollten einfach schnell ein Lieferservice kommen lassen.... schnell einen gesucht, bestellt und fertig.

Dann kam dieser Mensch, ich zahlte und wir freuten uns auf die Pizza.

Keine Ahnung was die da für Käse benutzen... aber es sah aus wie komplette Gouda-Scheiben die die da einfach oben drauf gelegt haben - über den Belag! Dann schwamm das ganze im eigenen Saft und der Boden hatte etwas von einer Gummiplatte. 

Das war ungeniessbar, 3 Pizzen für die Tonne.

Pizza ohne Mozarella... *heul*, geht garnicht.


----------



## Dominau (4. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Pizza ohne Mozarella... *heul*, geht garnicht. yay !



fix'ed.

ich hasse mozarella !


----------



## Ennia (4. August 2010)

ich geb euch mal einen Tipp für den Teig einer "vera pizza napoletana" - also die ursprüngliche Pizza.

Der Teig besteht eigentlich nur aus:
Wasser, Weizenmehl, Hefe und eine Briese Salz. KEIN ÖL!!

Belag: Da muss man nun unterscheiden. Entweder Pizza Margherita oder Pizza Marinara.

Pizza Margherita:
Tomaten(Soße), Knoblauch, Oregano, Mozzarella, bestes Olivenöl

Pizza Marinara:
Tomaten(Soße), Basilikum, Mozzarella (fior di latte oder mozzarella di bufala), bestes Olivenöl

Also ich hab di marinara in Napoli gegessen und das ist einfach sowas von gut gewesen.. so natürlich und einfach - alles frisch... unbeschreiblich!

Da gibts auch noch diesen Leitsatz, im Süden Italiens, den ich ziemlich zutreffend finde ^^

Perciò nun' è cercate
sti pizze complicate
ca fanno male 'a sacca
e 'o stommaco patì...

Was so viel heißt wie:
Halte nicht Ausschau nach
komplizierten 'Pizzen'
die nur deiner Geldtasche
und auch deinem Magen schaden...


So einfach mal runter nach Neapel fahren und zu Michele schaun... für 5,- Euro gibts die beste Pizza der Welt und noch ein kleines Getränk in 5 Minuten.


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> fix'ed.
> 
> ich hasse mozarella !


Dann ists aber keine Pizza sondern Brotschnitte oder sowas.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann ists aber keine Pizza sondern Brotschnitte oder sowas.



Ich muss Dominau ein wenig zustimmen.
Es ist zwar nicht so, dass ich Mozarella hasse, aber wenn es nicht grade Büffelmozarella ist, finde ich schmeckt Mozarella wie ein schönes klares Glas Leitungswasser nach gar nix.

Viel besser ist ein würziger Emmentaler, Schafskäse oder für die ganz harten ein leckerer Gorgonzola.
Da merkt man wenigstens, dass Käse auf de Pizza ist.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. August 2010)

Ich bin ja für Käse mit der Konsistenz von Mozzarella und dem Geschmack von Gouda! Wir fliegen ins All, aber den perfekten Käse hat immer noch keiner erfunden! Was sind das bite für Prioritäten? Grrrr! *faustschüttel*


----------



## Deanne (4. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Davatar empfiehlt "Pizzar in Italien"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Zu Zeiten, in denen ich noch Pizza gegessen habe, hatte ich meine übelsten Pizza-Erlebnisse in Italien. Der Boden war meist so steinhart, man konnte damit Frisbee spielen und der Belag bestand aus Gemüsestücken, die in Öl ertränkt wurden. Ich erinnere mich noch, dass ein damaliger Mitschüler sich daran ein Stück Zahn abgebrochen hat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. August 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Zu Zeiten, in denen ich noch Pizza gegessen habe, hatte ich meine übelsten Pizza-Erlebnisse in Italien. Der Boden war meist so steinhart, man konnte damit Frisbee spielen und der Belag bestand aus Gemüsestücken, die in Öl ertränkt wurden. Ich erinnere mich noch, dass ein damaliger Mitschüler sich daran ein Stück Zahn abgebrochen hat.



Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass die Pizza, wie wir sie heute kennen, so eigentlich gar nicht aus Italien kam. Die hatten da ursprünglich nicht viel mehr als Tomaten obendrauf.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. August 2010)

Wiki:





Die nur mit Olivenöl, Tomatenscheiben und Oregano oder Basilikum belegte Pizza ist seit etwa der Mitte des 18. Jahrhunderts nachgewiesen, als die Tomate in Süditalien populär wurde. Der Name ist vermutlich älter – die apulische _Pizza pugliese_ oder die kalabresische _Pitta inchiusa_ z. B. enthalten neben Hefeteig nur seit alters bekannte Zutaten wie Olivenöl, Zwiebeln, Salz oder Schweineschmalz. Der ligurischen Focaccia ähnliche Fladenbrote sind seit der Antike verbreitet. Da Pizza bei sehr hoher Temperatur von 400 bis 500 °C gebacken werden sollte, was in den wenigsten Haushalten möglich war, wurde sie anfangs vorbereitet, aber ungebacken zum örtlichen Bäcker gebracht, bis ein eigener Handwerkszweig der Pizzamacher, der _Pizzaiolo_, entstand, der auch den Teig herstellte und belegte.

Eine Pizza, die heutigen Vorstellungen entspricht, soll erstmals am 11. Juni 1889 in Neapel vom Pizzaiolo Raffaele Esposito von der Pizzeria Brandi hergestellt worden sein, der beauftragt worden war, König Umberto I. und seiner Frau Margherita eine Pizza zu servieren. Er belegte sie patriotisch mit Zutaten in den italienischen Nationalfarben: grünes Basilikum, weißer Mozzarella und rote Tomaten. Diese Kombination mit Käse ist bis heute die Grundlage zahlloser Pizza-Varianten. Diese Geschichte ist jedoch mittlerweile von Historikern widerlegt worden. Die Königin ließ sich bereits vorher von jeweils anderen Pizzabäckern Pizza in den Palast bringen. Im Jahr 1880 erschien hierüber ein Zeitungsartikel auch in der Washington Post; aus einer Liste mit 35 verschiedenen Pizzabelägen wählte sie acht Sorten aus, die dann für sie gebacken wurden. Bei diesem Pizzabäcker handelte es sich nicht um Esposito. Er war lediglich der einzige, der die Empfangsbestätigung des Hofes aufbewahrt hat.


----------



## Ennia (4. August 2010)

Tja, das hätte ich eigentlich schon geschrieben, was die ursprüngliche Pizza ist bzw. aus was sie besteht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. August 2010)

Und er hat gerade geschrieben, dass sie aus Italien kommt um Berserkerkitten zu widerlegen. Was ist also das Problem?


----------



## dragon1 (4. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sind die da unten echt soooo lecker :<


Ja sind sie.



Davatar schrieb:


> Also in meinen Ferien in Italien hab ich praktisch nichts Anderes gemacht, als Pizza und Gelati zu essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Pizzen in italien sind immernoch recht guenstig, kosten in etwa genauso viel wie hier in einer Pizzeria, sind aber vieeeel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War mit der Klasse in Italien auf abschlussreise, und wir haben 4x Pizza zu Mittag gegessen.
Das teure sind nur die Getraenge....6,50 1L in der Pizzeria, oder 2 Euro 1 Liter im Supermarkt -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. August 2010)

pizzas in italien haben einen vorteil: man kann dort gassosa dabei trinken, das bessert alles auf!^^ (auch wenn die pizza in italien da, wo ich sie die letzten jahre gegessen habe, ohnehin immer top war)


----------



## schneemaus (7. August 2010)

Was bitte ist Gassosa?

Ich kann mich aber nur anschließen, Pizza in Italien ist einfach genial. Wir waren auf Kursfahrt in der 12 da, Hotel war megagrottig, weswegen wir meistens auswärts mittags warm gegessen haben und uns Brötchen und Belag im Supermarkt für abends und morgens gekauft haben. Und das Erlebnis schlechthin hatten wir in Sienna. Am Platz selbst (hab vergessen, wie der heißt, da, wo die Pferderennen abgehalten werden xD) gab es extrem überteuerte Touristenpizza, einige von uns sind da wohl auch hin und haben sich hinterher beschwert, es wäre zu teuer, zu klein und nicht lecker gewesen. Wir waren dezent schlauer, sind in die Seitenstraßen, haben eine kleine, gemütliche Pizzeria gefunden, rein, es war günstig, die Pizza war wirklich groß und einfach megalecker. Hab zwar eine mit Schinken, also keine ganz originale, gegessen, aber es war trotzdem ein Erlebnis.
Genau wie die Lasagne am Tag später, von der schwärm ich bis heute. Aber das ist was Anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Gassosa ist italienische Zitronenlimo^^

Schmeckt genauso wie der Eistee dort einfach viel besser als hier ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. August 2010)

In Italien muss man unbedingt in ein großes Einkaufscenter und da gibts immer so geile Essensstände innendrin.
Da gibts echt die beste Pizza die ich je gegessen habe.!!
und günstig war sie auch


----------



## MasterXoX (7. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Göttlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. August 2010)

Dr. Oetker Culinaria
-> Amerikan style / Hot Dog 

OMG OMFG grade das geilste Stück Pizza i den Mund genommen das es gibt!
Es schmeckt sogar noch besser als es ausschaut!

-Essiggurken!
-Röstzwiebeln!
-SENF!
-Würstschen!

Es ist eine Geschmacksexplossion an allem was man von einem sehr guten Hot Dog erwartet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> OMG OMFG grade das geilste Stück Pizza i den Mund genommen das es gibt!
> Es schmeckt sogar noch besser als es ausschaut!
> 
> -Essiggurken!
> ...



Buääääh! Das klingt so bescheuert und so schlecht, dass ich es für einen Scherz gehalten habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was hat das denn bitte noch mit Pizza zu tun?


----------



## Zangor (9. August 2010)

Um eine Tiefkühlpizza zu mampfen muss ich schon sehr verzweifelt sein. Aber wenn dann greife ich zu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selber einen Teig anzurühren und zu belegen macht mehr Spass und schmeckt viel besser.


----------



## TheGui (9. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Buääääh! Das klingt so bescheuert und so schlecht, dass ich es für einen Scherz gehalten habe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WTF wo sind die dazugehörenden bilder hin O

naja es schmeckt genial... 

Und wiso soll das nichts mit Pizza zu tun haben? bis auf Pur und Margarita(die einzigen original Pizen) is eh alles nur neumodischer Firlefanz ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> WTF wo sind die dazugehörenden bilder hin O
> 
> naja es schmeckt genial...
> 
> Und wiso soll das nichts mit Pizza zu tun haben? bis auf Pur und Margarita(die einzigen original Pizen) is eh alles nur neumodischer Firlefanz ^^



Wollte net extra nochmal die Bilder mit quoten, das wird immer so riesig. Hoffe, ich bin dir mit dem Kommentar nicht zu nahe getreten, aber ich persönlich find' sowas schon etwas abartig. Gurkenpizza mit Würstchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde Pizza mit Pasta obendrauf schon pervers, Pizza mit Gyros ist grenzwertig und jetzt ne Hot-Dog-Pizza. Wenn ich Pasta, Gyros oder Hot Dogs will, esse ich doch Pasta, Gyros oder Hot Dogs und keine Pizza! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja, vielleicht ist das einfach ne Kopfsache... ^^


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

Diese neumodischen sog. "Pizzen" mit all diesem merkwürdigen Zeug drauf sind auch mir höchstgradig suspekt.
Es geht doch nichts über eine Ofenfrische 4 Käse! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei bestellter Pizza kenn ich nur eins! Margherita mit Extra Käse und Käse im Rand!
Es gibt zwar auch einige Pizzen zu kaufen, die Käse im Rand haben, bisher hab ich da aber keine vernünftige gefunden, es werden nicht die richtigen Käsesorten verwendet.


----------



## dragon1 (9. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Diese neumodischen sog. "Pizzen" mit all diesem merkwürdigen Zeug drauf sind auch mir höchstgradig suspekt.
> Es geht doch nichts über eine Ofenfrische 4 Käse!
> 
> 
> ...


4 Käse klingt doof, pizza quattro formaggi klingt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (9. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Aber ich persönlich find' sowas schon etwas abartig. Gurkenpizza mit Würstchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich will es ja nicht glauben... aber da stimme ich Berserkerkitten aber sowas von zu.

HotDog-Pizza... wüah, der arme Pizzateig.


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 4 Käse klingt doof, pizza quattro formaggi klingt besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist Deutschland hier!


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wollte net extra nochmal die Bilder mit quoten, das wird immer so riesig. Hoffe, ich bin dir mit dem Kommentar nicht zu nahe getreten, aber ich persönlich find' sowas schon etwas abartig. Gurkenpizza mit Würstchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pizza Max liefert auch eine Hot Dog Pizza aus. Schmeckt leider ein wenig zu süßlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber um mal auf der Schiene zu bleiben, einer Pizza die ich gerne esse aber die man kaum bekommt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hersteller: Doc Ok.

Name der Pizza: Pizza Pasta

Gewicht: schätze mal 350g

Typ: Geforen

Supermarkt, wo ich sie kaufe: nirgendwo...Hilfe wo finde ich sie

Preis den ich dafür bezahlt hab: die üblichen 2,50 €

Meine Zubereitungsvariante: Wie immer bei mir nicht so dunkel

Geschmack: Bei www.pizzatest.de schreiben sie, schmeckt wie die Reste vom Nudelauflauf von gestern. Stimmt ungefähr. Aber ich mag sie trotzdem. Bin ich pervers ?

Besonderheiten zu dieser Pizza: Das italiensiche Gasamtpaket Pizza UND Nudeln. was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewertung: 8


----------



## Davatar (9. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Es ist Deutschland hier!


Ne hier ist das Internet und das Internet ist (alleine schon der Name) nur teilweise Deutsch, vor allem aber interNATIONAL. Pizza ist ja auch nicht so wahnsinnig Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorhin hatt ich grad ne interessante Pizza: Siciliana = Prosciutto + Ei
Das Ei füllt recht gut, wenn man extremen Hunger hat.


----------



## Hubautz (9. August 2010)

Mal ganz nebenbei: ich belege die Pizza gerne selbst bin aber meistens zu faul den Teig selber zu machen. Kann mir jemand einen guten Fertigteig empfehlen?


----------



## Asayur (9. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Es ist Deutschland hier!



Dann darfst du aber auch nicht Pizza sagen, ist nämlich auch kein deutsch stämmiges Wort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

Och Leute...
Es ist mir doch komplett egal in was für ner Sprache ihr hier schreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versteht mich nicht falsch! Das war nur so ein "witziger" Spruch, in anderen Boards usw. wird der ironisch benutzt, ich hätte das in meinem Post besser kennzeichnen müssen.


----------



## Deanne (9. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Mal ganz nebenbei: ich belege die Pizza gerne selbst bin aber meistens zu faul den Teig selber zu machen. Kann mir jemand einen guten Fertigteig empfehlen?



Da ich keine Fertigpizza esse, mache ich mir immer selbst welche. Kann den Fertigteig von ALDI empfehlen. Hat ne Sauce dabei und schmeckt ganz okay.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da ich keine Fertigpizza esse, mache ich mir immer selbst welche. Kann den Fertigteig von ALDI empfehlen. Hat ne Sauce dabei und schmeckt ganz okay.



ich will ja jetzt nicht irgendwie neunmalklug wirken...

aber du magst keine Fertigpizza und deswegen holst du dir Fertigteig mit einer Fertigsauce.....ähmmmmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (9. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich will ja jetzt nicht irgendwie neunmalklug wirken...
> 
> aber du magst keine Fertigpizza und deswegen holst du dir Fertigteig mit einer Fertigsauce.....ähmmmmmm
> 
> ...



Okay, wenn wir schon damit anfangen, päpstlicher zu sein, als der Papst:

Als Fertigpizza verstehe ich fast verzehrfertige (!!) Tiefkühlpizza, die nur noch in den Ofen geschoben wird. Die mag ich nicht, weil ich die Zutaten nicht selbst beeinflussen kann und sie dazu neigt, im Ofen matschig zu werden. Zudem schliesse ich aus den bisherigen Postings, dass eine Fertigpizza für die meisten User hier eine TK-Pizza ist. Und die esse ich eben nicht. 

Der Teig ist zwar fertig, aber ich belege ihn selbst, da ich mich vegan ernähre. Die Sauce nutze ich nicht, sondern ersetze sie durch frisch pürierte Tomaten mit Kräutern. Ich würde den Teig aber trotzdem empfehlen, weil er schmeckt und sich gut verarbeiten lässt. 

Wenn man nur einen fertigen Teig verwendet, würde ich das Ergebnis nicht als "Fertigpizza" bezeichnen, weil man den Großteil der Pizza selbst zubereitet.
Ein frisch belegtes Sandwich ist ja auch kein Fertig-Sandwich, nur weil man das Brot nicht selbst gebacken hat.


----------



## Ol@f (9. August 2010)

Fertigpizzen ess ich nicht allzu oft und habe da auch nicht irgendwelche Lieblingspizzen. Ist für mich hauptsächlich da um schell satt zu werden.  Meistens Margherita, Funghi oder Salami. 

Kann mich noch an eine nette Geschichte erinnern:
Kumpel und ich waren in einer Pizzeria. Kumpel bestellte sich eine kleine Pizza mit Eiern und ich eine mit Zwiebeln (oder so?). Als die Pizzen dann endlich fertig waren, kam die Bedienung und fragte: "Wer hat kleine Eier?" Kumpel und ich gucken ihn erstmal verwirrt an und begreiften dann erst nach paar Sekunden, was er damit meinte. Freund dann nur: "ICH!", war auch witzig anzusehen als die Bedienung verstanden hat, was er da gesagt hat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die Sauce nutze ich nicht, sondern ersetze sie durch frisch pürierte Tomaten mit Kräutern.



okok ich geb auf, konnte ich ja nicht wissen *hand reich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die Sauce nutze ich nicht, sondern ersetze sie durch frisch pürierte Tomaten mit Kräutern.


Ich muss da nochmal nachhaken... du kaufst dir fertigen Teig (kein Ding, ich hole auch lieber fertigen als ne Stunde damit in der Küche zu verbringen - Preis/Leistung absolut TOP) inklusive der Sauce und nutzt die Sauce dann garnicht?

Wäre es da nicht irgendwie eleganter... den Teig ohne Sauce zu holen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. August 2010)

Beim ALDI gibt's aber keinen Teig ohne Sauce. Und ich mag die Sauce auch nicht. Ich ersetz die auch immer. Ich mach's meistens auch so wie Deanne, außer, dass ich mich nicht vegan ernähre ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (10. August 2010)

Mir persönlich schmeckt die Ferigpizza vom Aldi auch besser, als die von einem anderen Discounter. Der Belag ist bei mir immer der selbe (Thunfisch und Käse) aber bei dem Teig hat sich nun Aldi (Pizza Margeritha) hervor getan. Schmeckt mir einfach mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Beim ALDI gibt's aber keinen Teig ohne Sauce. Und ich mag die Sauce auch nicht. Ich ersetz die auch immer. Ich mach's meistens auch so wie Deanne, außer, dass ich mich nicht vegan ernähre ^^


Ok, wir haben keinen ALDI in der Nähe und die anderen Supermärkte á la Edeka, Rewe, Kaisers, Netto, Penny, Plus und wie sie alle heissen haben auch Teig ohne Sauce.

Das erklärt dann für mich die doch recht eigenartige Art, etwas im "Paket" zu kaufen und einen Teil davon nicht zu gebrauchen.

Komisches ALDI... 

Um welche Marke gehts denn eigentlich? Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass es die nur mit Sauce gibt.


----------



## Topperharly (10. August 2010)

ich verfluche euch alle!!! ich bekomme gerade tierischn hunger.....^^


----------



## Slush (10. August 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 <3


----------



## Ellesmere (10. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ok, wir haben keinen ALDI in der Nähe und die anderen Supermärkte á la Edeka, Rewe, Kaisers, Netto, Penny, Plus und wie sie alle heissen haben auch Teig ohne Sauce.
> 
> Das erklärt dann für mich die doch recht eigenartige Art, etwas im "Paket" zu kaufen und einen Teil davon nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> ...




Ich vermute mal es handelt sich um die hier 

http://www.aldi-nord...6_6607_130.html


----------



## schneemaus (10. August 2010)

Ich wohn im ALDI-Süd-Gebiet, Mama Mancini kenn ich nich XD

Pizzateig mit Sauce von ALDI Süd

Ich denk mal, das ist das Gleiche. Aber wie gesagt, ohne Sauce gibt's den Teig nicht. Wenn ich beim real einkaufen bin, hol ich mir auch schonmal den tiefgekühlten Klumpen Pizzateig von Wagner.



Hab übrigens letzte Woche bei ner Freundin mal die hier probiert, schmeckt auch gut =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wagner: Die Backfrische - Salami mit 3 Käse und Kräutern


----------



## Casp (10. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal in Asien sind es einfach Hello Kitty Fan Artikel, die keiner wollte. Die werden dann von einem einarmigen Viatnamesen in perfekte Würfel geschnitten.



Wieso werden solche rassistischen Beiträge nicht gelöscht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Wieso werden solche rassistischen Beiträge nicht gelöscht?



Wenns dich so stört schreib der Person ne PN oder melde es... Meine Güte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Wieso werden solche rassistischen Beiträge nicht gelöscht?


Was ist daran rassistisch? Weil da Asie und Vietnamese steht? Hello Kitty ist in Asien nunmal in und Vietnamesen sind Asiaten. Ist in etwa das Selbe wie wenn man von Bier trinkenden Deutschen schreibt. Find ich jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig verwerflich. Aber wie bereits geschrieben wurde: Man kann alle Beiträge melden, wenn man sich daran gestört fühlt.

BTT: Interessant ist auch Pizza mit Fritten drauf ^^ müsst Ihr mal probieren. Ist aber a) extrem ungesund und b) kulinarisches Barbarentum.


----------



## Asayur (11. August 2010)

@Dava: na das klingt ja mal wirklich interessant, muss ich mal probieren.

Bei mir muss die Pizza hauptsächlich schön scharf sein xD


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2010)

Chilli-Fritten-Pizza...

Müorks.


----------



## Asayur (11. August 2010)

Wenn du es noch nicht gegessen hast, verurteile es nicht xD


----------



## Ennia (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das ist eine Pizza ^^


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Wer will schon Pizza, wenn man Ramen haben kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hol mir meistens ne Pizza und pepp se dann noch auf, zum Beispiel Spinat mit Tunfisch, Magerita mit Sardellen, Salami mit Oliven. Kann man eine WOche lang die selbe Pizza essen und hat doch immer was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ist daran rassistisch? Weil da Asie und Vietnamese steht? Hello Kitty ist in Asien nunmal in und Vietnamesen sind Asiaten. Ist in etwa das Selbe wie wenn man von Bier trinkenden Deutschen schreibt. Find ich jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig verwerflich. Aber wie bereits geschrieben wurde: Man kann alle Beiträge melden, wenn man sich daran gestört fühlt.



"Wenn thailändische Polizisten zu spät zum Dienst erscheinen oder falsch parken, müssen sie zur Strafe einen Tag lang ein rosa " Hello Kitty "-Armband tragen."






Genau wegen sowas darf man ja mal auf Hello Kitty in Asien anspielen. Ich habe die Leute dort weder schlecht gemacht noch irgendwelche Vorurteile gebracht. In Asien wird das ganze Zeug nunmal hergestellt und da ist es nicht rassistisch darauf etwas anzuspielen.

Wer sich an sowas stört, der sollte mal in anderen Threads schauen. Da sind viel rassistischere Dinge, wo man einfach sieht, dass sie nicht ernstgemeint sind.


Nun gut, ich mache es mal weg, dass es nicht zu Chaos führt und manche es als rassistisch auffassen, obwohl ich es nicht verstehe nkann.


----------



## Vanth1 (11. August 2010)

An TE:darf man in dem Thread auch über ideen zum pizzabelag diskutieren?
Ich bin sehr unkreativ was Pizzabelag betrifft.
Ich klatsch immer nur Jalapenos und geriebenen Käse drauf,das wars auch.
Aber das ganze scharfe Zeug was ich esse tut meinem Magen nicht so gut^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> An TE:darf man in dem Thread auch über ideen zum pizzabelag diskutieren?



klaro alles was mit pizza zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wer will schon Pizza, wenn man Ramen haben kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was sind Ramen??
Und das Ding da drüber ist definitiv keine Pizza!! Das würd bei mir eventuell noch als Döner durchgehen.
Abgesehen davon wird mir bei dem Anblick übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

@Davatar, da ich das eventuell dieses WE ausprobieren will: die Fritten zuerst fritieren oder Backofen Fritten nehmen und "roh" auf die Pizza legen und zusammen backen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was sind Ramen??
> Und das Ding da drüber ist definitiv keine Pizza!! Das würd bei mir eventuell noch als Döner durchgehen.
> Abgesehen davon wird mir bei dem Anblick übel
> 
> ...



1) Ramen sind japansiche Nudeln 

2) Das Ding ist eindeutig ne Pizza nur halt...sagen wir... großzügig belegt. Durch das Zusammenkalppen wird sie deshalb noch lange nicht zum Döner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3) Mir auch


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 2) Das Ding ist eindeutig ne Pizza nur halt...sagen wir... großzügig belegt. Durch das Zusammenkalppen wird sie deshalb noch lange nicht zum Döner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was sind das eigentlich für gelbe Stiftchen da oben drauf? Sieht ja abartig aus.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Aber meine Frage nicht beantworten Davatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. August 2010)

Dann einigen wír uns auf eine Dönerpizza


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Wobei ich (!) immer noch behaupte, das das ein Döner ist !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nicht wegen dem zusammenklappen,  sondern wegen der Salatblätter und dem Zaziki...

@ Asayur: Ich würd sie vorher frittieren, eventuell nicht soo lang.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

@Ellesmere: klingt nach einer guten Idee, so werden wir das machen *gg*


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage nicht beantworten Davatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh sorry nicht gesehn. Also optimal wär das so: Fritten und Pizza parallel machen, bis die Pizza fast durch ist. Dann kurz die Pizza rausnehmen, Fritten drauf tun und das Paket nochmals in den Ofen. Oder aber einfach beides machen, bis es durch ist, dann Fritten auf die Pizza und beides in den Ofen, aber nur ganz kurz, damit beides warm ist, sonst überbäckst Du das Zeug.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Supi, danke, ich werde dich in meinem Testament begünstigen, wenn ich an einem Herzinfarkt durch eine Überdosis Cholesterin sterbe *gg*


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was sind das eigentlich für gelbe Stiftchen da oben drauf? Sieht ja abartig aus.



Ich tippe auf nicht geschmolzenen Käse, aber is auch nur ne Vermutung.


----------

